# Chaos Land Speeders.



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

One question, Where are they? 

Now I know that supposedly the Land Raider and Land Speeder were both based on an STC discovered by some guy called Land ok: Such great names you used to come up with GW) and that pre-hersy the Legions were fielding squadrons of Jet-bikes and Land Speeders as well as Land Raiders which were so common that aparently even the Imperial Guard was using them. 

So what happened? I know Jet Bike technology was lost and that only a couple of Unforgiven chapters have them now, but what about the Traitor Land Speeders? Does the eye of Terror have a no fly zone in effect on all its worlds? Did they all decide that Speeders looked sissy and left them on earth? 

I mention this because i'm attempting to come up with some fluff detailing a chaos warband composed allmost entirely of fast attack stuff and I was planning to mount the leader on a speeder. Then I remembered that little problem.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I think the major reason is for TT balance reasons. 

Fluff wise there is no reason why the Traitor Marine forces dont use Land Speeders, especially because a lot of Traitor Marines nowadays are renegade marines who have turned in the 10,000 years since the Heresy.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

A wizard did it. Probably Ahriman. All of the original Legions' Land Speeders were sold to Magnus in exchange for him navigating them through the Cadian Gate without attracting the attention of Ulthwe, weakened as they were by the flight from Terra. Unfortuantely, all said Speeders were out on parade, exercise, or a select few out on missions, when the Rubric of Ahriman turned their pilots into little more than residue in a tin can. Without the human reflexes required to fly those artful pieces of STC Technology at the super-human speeds they frequently do, they were all destroyed in moments, taking a number of the Legion's best warriors, and literally scattering them on the winds (of Change)

An unforeseen accident - but Tzeentch was amused.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Wheres that story from?! :shok:

However it doesn't stop all the Renegade Chapters bringing Land Speeders with them!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I just made it up. :laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> I just made it up. :laugh:


All i can say is


----------



## Abbott (Aug 1, 2009)

with the original tratior legions the land speeders could have just all been destroyed over time (e.g. slowly wittled down over each black crusade?)
just a thought.

newer renegades would probably still have most of their equipment though


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Much as I would hate to give the Chaos forces ANOTHER weapon they don't need, it does seem kinda sucky that they don't get the. 

Drop the Obliterator Cultists and give them Landspeeders says I.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

LOLs. Chaos NEED a good Fast Attack. Great as Oblits are, that's nearly ALL they have...


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> LOLs. Chaos NEED a good Fast Attack. Great as Oblits are, that's nearly ALL they have...


:ireful2: OBJECTION!!

Down with Obliterators! :angry: 

Then my stupid best friend wouldn't field an army with six of them at once. Honestly having to fight that nearly every game since he wont field an army without them is enough to drive you to drink :alcoholic:. 

And whats wrong with Chaos Bikes? I thought they were supposed to be a good fast attack choice.


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

Coder59 said:


> :ireful2: OBJECTION!!
> 
> Down with Obliterators! :angry:
> 
> ...


I think your friend is tricking you, I'm fairly certain there is a 0-1 limit on Obliterator squads which can only have a max of 3 models to a squad.

and yes bikes are good and decent but loyal sm get both and frankly the fluff is poor at explaining why csm don't get both bikes and speeders as well, that's the problem this thread means to address.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

ironhammer said:


> I think your friend is tricking you, I'm fairly certain there is a 0-1 limit on Obliterator squads which can only have a max of 3 models to a squad.
> 
> and yes bikes are good and decent but loyal sm get both and frankly the fluff is poor at explaining why csm don't get both bikes and speeders as well, that's the problem this thread means to address.


I've been arguing with him about those Obliterators for months, he claims he can field two squads of three and get his freakin Berzerkers as a troop choice. Although I did get payback the other night when My Death Company which he keeps laughing at carved through both his obliterator squads and I and my ally then proceeded to kill his commander who happened to be Abbadon.

I do remember reading old fluff that said that the Land STCs were discovered after the heresy. But I think we can safely say that that's cobblers.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

ironhammer said:


> I think your friend is tricking you, I'm fairly certain there is a 0-1 limit on Obliterator squads which can only have a max of 3 models to a squad.
> 
> and yes bikes are good and decent but loyal sm get both and frankly the fluff is poor at explaining why csm don't get both bikes and speeders as well, that's the problem this thread means to address.


You must be thinking of the OOOOLLLLDDDDDD Codex, not the two-year old modern one. Taking 3x3 Oblits is legal. They are Heavy Support, not elites. Zerks are Troops. etc.etc.

As regards Renegade Speeders, Tzeentch's amusement caused all future Chaos Speeder pilots to also succumb to the Rubric, which explains also why there are Rubric Marines that aren't Thousand Sons. :wink:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea Aragorn is right  2 squads of 3 Obliterators is legal in the new codex.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> You must be thinking of the OOOOLLLLDDDDDD Codex, not the two-year old modern one. Taking 3x3 Oblits is legal. They are Heavy Support, not elites. Zerks are Troops. etc.etc.
> 
> As regards Renegade Speeders, Tzeentch's amusement caused all future Chaos Speeder pilots to also succumb to the Rubric, which explains also why there are Rubric Marines that aren't Thousand Sons. :wink:


So youre saying that Chaos lost the speeders coz the traitor legions started to drive like old ladies? I mean we all know how slow the Rubic Marines are right :mrgreen:

And again Apox on Obliterators.


----------

